# web browser in FreeBSD 10



## no1 (Jul 28, 2014)

*I*s there any kind of text based web browser provided in the freeBSD FreeBSD 10 installation media? If no why won*'*t the developers include one?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2014)

Have you looked?  It would surprise me if a package for one was not included.


----------



## no1 (Jul 28, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Have you looked?  It would surprise me if a package for one was not included.


I tried typing `w3m` and `elinks` in the terminal but never tried `lynx`. I am not sure whether Lynx is included or not.


----------



## fonz (Jul 28, 2014)

The installation environment (LiveCD) probably does not contain a browser because it only contains necessities. The DVD image contains a small selection of binary packages and one of them is links. It does need to be installed though, as said it's not part of the install environment.


----------



## uzsolt (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/announce.html


> *dvd1*
> This contains everything necessary to install the base FreeBSD operating system, the documentation, and a small set of pre-built packages aimed at getting a graphical workstation up and running. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode. This should be all you need if you can burn and use DVD-sized media.
> 
> *disc1*
> This contains the base FreeBSD operating system. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode. There are no pre-built packages.


So I think disc1 doesn't contain any other stuff than the base system. On dvd1 maybe you can find (a) text-based browser(s) - but I think existence of a graphical browser is sure ("aimed at getting a graphical workstation up and running").


----------



## fonz (Jul 29, 2014)

uzsolt said:
			
		

> but I think existence of a graphical browser is sure ("aimed at getting a graphical workstation up and running").


The DVD image does indeed contain a binary package for Firefox 26 (and links, as said).


----------



## no1 (Jul 29, 2014)

> The DVD image does indeed contain a binary package for Firefox 26 (and links, as said).


 I have to log in on a web page in order to get Internet. Without which I cannot install either Firefox or Links. FreeBSD 10 pkg also has to be installed from the Internet.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 29, 2014)

A text browser might not help anyway.  Some of those login pages require Javascript and other things not usually supported by text browsers.  PC-BSD is an easy way to get X and desktop applications installed and configured.


----------



## no1 (Jul 30, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> A text browser might not help anyway.  Some of those login pages require Javascript and other things not usually supported by text browsers.  PC-BSD is an easy way to get X and desktop applications installed and configured.


I tried out the text-based web browser and it worked out. Maybe *I* should try PC-BSD.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 30, 2014)

There's no harm in trying PC-BSD, as long as you are on a 64 bit system, (they no longer do a 32 bit version). It is FreeBSDunderneath and works the same, but it does have some 'noob' friendly ways of doing things. (I am using it now.   )


----------



## fonz (Jul 30, 2014)

getopt said:
			
		

> Using ports-mgmt/psearch it is just as simple like this:
> 
> ```
> > psearch text browser
> ```


Actually, it isn't: it's not what the OP asked.


----------

